# New EF-M 85mm f/1.8 IS STM Coming? [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 17, 2015)

```
We’re told that a new EF-M 85mm f/1.8 IS STM is on the horizon, though we weren’t told when. As with all things lenses from Canon, it’s tough to nail that information down.</p>
<p>I’m not sure if an EF-M makes a lot of sense, perhaps an EF replacement for the EF 85mm f/1.8?</p>
<p>The only other EF-M lens we’ve heard about possibly coming is a new kit 18-55 IS STM.</p>
```


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 17, 2015)

An EF-M or EF-S prime greater than 60mm? That will never happen. Canon wants prime buyers to move to FF. 

Now an *EF* 85 f/1.8 update would be stellar. That lens is nearly 20 years old!

But STM would be a fail. USM or bust. 

- A


----------



## andrewflo (Jun 17, 2015)

I'd loooove this lens for my EOS M... but you're right, an EF mount makes way more sense given the age of the existing 85mm f/1.8


----------



## HaroldC3 (Jun 17, 2015)

An ef STM makes much more sense. No way would they invest in such a specialty lense for ef-m before releasing a 50mm prime.


----------



## bholliman (Jun 17, 2015)

Yeah, this has to be an EF lens, an M lens of this length isn't logical given the lack of other M primes.

I too am hoping for an USM IS lens, but an STM might be in the works. I would buy an EF 85mm USM IS, not an STM.


----------



## preppyak (Jun 17, 2015)

EF 85mm f/2 USM IS makes a lot of sense if they want to charge $500 for it and fit it in with their 24m, 35, etc updates to the non-L's.

EF-S 85mm f/1.8 STM makes a lot of sense if they are charging $199 for it to complete the 24/50 cheap STM pairing. And the EF-S could help keep it pancake-ish.

Something in between those options doesnt make a lot of sense.


----------



## Zv (Jun 17, 2015)

Hard to tell what Canon will bring out. Did anyone predict an EF 50 1.8 STM? That lens works quite well on the M with the adaptor, makes me wonder if that was part of their plan. Can't see them announcing another 50 STM just for the M so soon when there is a good, new and cheap one already there. So, that leave the longer end and 85mm is due for a refresh. They could go with EF-M but EF makes more sense as it could be used by both M users and EF/S users. Make it cheap like the new 50 STM and you're onto an instant classic. Would they put IS in that though is the question? Or would they leave the IS for the (hopeful this will be a thing) 85mm f/2 IS USM? 

I feel like there needs to be a cheap 85mm option for M users and rebel users. Once you get a taste for the primes via the gateway 50 STM naturally your attention turns to other primes and how to get that telephoto compressed look with nice bokeh. This rumored lens could be just that. 

We already have the 24, 40 and 50 STM. 85 could be next.


----------



## Solar Eagle (Jun 17, 2015)

Zv said:


> Hard to tell what Canon will bring out. Did anyone predict an EF 50 1.8 STM?



Ummm, wasn't that an obvious one? I mean the 50 1.8 is the best selling lens Canon has.........


----------



## Solar Eagle (Jun 17, 2015)

Looks at this. After their kit lens most people balance it all out with the 50 1.8..... Next up they reach out a bit with the 55-250...... Yet balance is where it's at, so the 50 1.4 is number three.... Now ready to invest a bit more they grab the 24-105 L...... But macro is missing, so we see the 100 2.8 macro in at number 5.... And the list goes on. 

http://digital-photography-school.com/the-best-selling-dslr-lenses-according-to-what-our-readers-are-buying/

As usual the f1.8 50mm lens wins in the Canon range – a huge seller (see notes before). It’s a great quality lens and considering its price and how fast it is – it is almost a no brainer to have one in your camera bag.

1.Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 II Camera Lens
2.Canon EF-S 55-250mm f/4.0-5.6 IS Telephoto Zoom
3.Canon EF 50mm f1.4 USM Standard & Medium Telephoto Lens
4.Canon EF 24-105mm f/4 L IS USM Lens
5.Canon EF 100mm f/2.8 Macro USM Lens

6.Canon EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6 IS USM Lens
7.Canon EF 28-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM Standard Zoom Lens
8.Canon EF 75-300mm f/4-5.6 III Telephoto Zoom Lens
9.Canon EF-S 18-200mm f/3.5-5.6 IS Standard Zoom Lens
10.Canon EF 100-400mm
11.Canon EF 24-70mm f/2.8L USM Standard Zoom Lens
12.Canon EF 17-40mm f/4L USM Ultra Wide Angle Zoom Lens
13.Canon EF 20mm f/2.8 USM Wide Angle Lens
14.Canon EF 35mm f/1.4L USM Wide Angle Lens


----------



## Haydn1971 (Jun 17, 2015)

Oh you nay sayers !

Makes a lot of sense this, with the native 22mm, the recent 50mm f1.8 and now this, the 35mm, 80mm and 136mm FFE focal lengths are now covered for the EF-M line - make the EF-M 85mm into a small 11-22mm sized lens, add IS and use STM... Bingo !, another £300 lens to show investment in the range.

The EF 85mm will be replaced eventually, in the style of the 35mm IS, be higher priced, better performing, use USM and probably a next gen version of the hybrid IS in the style of the 100mm L Macro


----------



## NorbR (Jun 17, 2015)

Well I'm all for more EF-M primes, but this would be a weird choice for the second prime in the lineup. EF-M 35mm or EF-M 50mm would make much more sense to me. 

But if it does materialize as an EF-M lens, I'll still take a good look at it. With a bit of regret though, wishing the mounts had been switched between this hypothetical lens and the latest 50mm. For an EF-M 50mm f/1.8 STM and an EF 85mm f/1.8 IS STM, Canon would have both my pre-orders already.


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 17, 2015)

Although I'd personally prefer an *EF* 85mm f/1.8 IS *USM*, I'd be delighted for the EOS M users to get an 85 *IS*. 
And of course this leaves room for my dream above.


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 17, 2015)

Solar Eagle said:


> Zv said:
> 
> 
> > Hard to tell what Canon will bring out. Did anyone predict an EF 50 1.8 STM?
> ...


It was obvious. The only discussion prior to the release was which one comes first: 50/1.8 or 50/1.4 successor.


----------



## Woody (Jun 17, 2015)

I will pre-order the EF-M 35 f/1.4 STM the day it's announced.

85 f/1.8? Meh....


----------



## Tinky (Jun 17, 2015)

in my opinion the longest prime the m system needs is a portrait lens... 85mm on 1.6x crop is into an old fashioned 135mm, too long for classic portraiture perspective, too short for sports, nature.

A 60-70mm would be great, along the pentax lines, so a compact pancake, or maybe even a collapsable?

the caneras drive and af is up to portraiture, folk wanting sports or nature are currently better served elsewhere.

Of course a revamped f1.8 85mm would be great in ef mount, so long as we are in the model of the 50mm f1.8 revamp - not vastly more expensive than the original... rather than the 28 & 35 is revamps.. very nice lenses, but double / triple the price of the originals.

I guess when I think of the m I can't help think of the old Minolta / Leica CL, or himatics... compact form, keep it simple.

A conventional 85mm would be a big lens for a pocket camera.

Again just my opinion, but the M and its systemic parts need to be 1. Unique 2. Compact 3. Affordable

The M is a great gateway to the EOS system for new users, and a great back up to exidting EOS users.. I don't see the logic, from a marketing perspective or user perspective of recreating the EOS system in minature...

Keep it compact. Keep it affordable. If folks need to specialise beyond this then let them adapt the EF system, something which no other mirrorless camera has access to, and which is an underused selling point.

Canon should be bundling an EF/ Ef-s converter inevery m box.


----------



## Zv (Jun 17, 2015)

Maximilian said:


> Solar Eagle said:
> 
> 
> > Zv said:
> ...



We were expecting a 50 1.4 IS USM, we got a 50 1.8 STM with the same optical formula. That's what I meant.


----------



## kiwi (Jun 17, 2015)

An EF-M 85mm would be nice but I guess not often used. I'd like to see some more EF-M lenses aimed at general walk-about focal lengths -- a 30mm or 35mm f1.4; a 16-50mm f2.8; a 18-135 (if they can be compact enough to not look silly)


----------



## East Wind Photography (Jun 17, 2015)

Wouldn't make any business sense for Canon to do so. Particularly when the M3 is not available in the U.S. I would see it being plausible if it were a new kit lens and part of a new U.S. Offering for the M3... But not an 85mm.


----------



## WorkonSunday (Jun 17, 2015)

85mm eqv would be nice, 85mm x 1.6 is abit too long for me :-[

F1.8 with IS i hope it wont be super bulky.


----------



## mb66energy (Jun 17, 2015)

EF-M 85 can be very compact (60mm length should be feasible) if you use a tele configuration but: If you need an acceptable close focus range you rely on an extending front element.
But I have the 100mm Macro and 100mm 2.0 lenses and used on FF they will kill the EOS M in terms of ergonomy and IQ, just with the old 5D classic.

So it's not for me except I decide to build an EOS M stand-alone lens set. But that's not planned.

Like others said: EOS M with EF-M 22 and EF-M 11-22 is unbeatable in terms of (size + IQ), size and IQ in brackets because the COMBINATION is unbeatable. An EF-M 2.0 IS with good close focus (e.g. 1:3) would be a much better option FOR ME.


----------



## RobertP (Jun 17, 2015)

I think that a 15-85 is more likely. I'd buy a 15-85 to replace the kit zoom. I don't have a use for an EF-M 85mm prime although a native mount macro lens might interest some people.


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 17, 2015)

Zv said:


> Maximilian said:
> 
> 
> > It was obvious. The only discussion prior to the release was which one comes first: 50/1.8 or 50/1.4 successor.
> ...


Hi Zv! 
I would have described it that way:
From the emotional point of view we were HOPING for the 50/1.4 IS USM. 
From the locigal point of view it was obvious that a 50/1.2L successor had to come first to avoid cannibalization.
And as this was not on the hrizon at that time the only logical conclusion could have been the 50/1.8. 
Hope dies last.


----------



## crashpc (Jun 17, 2015)

Max, I´ve read quite "opposite logic" elsewhere. It seems that it´s good idea to sell from lower class first, leave pro´s wanting, and people who can buy cheaply will buy cheap anyway, and not wait for biggest dude (lens) in the bunch - where sales are obviously lower. But who knows.

I´m desperately waiting for some M primes. I really want to jump into M-line all the way - as my only system, but it´s not there yet. So I use big EF primes via adapter.
I see M prime line this way:

22mm f/2 = 35mm eq on FF
32mm f/2 = 51,2(50)mm eq on FF
52mm f/2 = 83,2(85mm) eq on FF
62mm f/2 = (99,2)100mm eq on FF

From 32 to 62mm, these lenses could be stabilized. If these was brighter, I wouldn´t protest, but I don´t believe they´ll ever do that. 

I also wish for M4 as a split line like Rebel is now. One would be M rehash, slightly thinner, moderately more controls, maybe even plastic body - really pocketable solution with APS-C sized sensor, and one pro body in size of SL1


----------



## Luds34 (Jun 17, 2015)

andrewflo said:


> I'd loooove this lens for my EOS M... but you're right, an EF mount makes way more sense given the age of the existing 85mm f/1.8



I disagree as an 85mm does exist for for EF and it may be old, but it is good!

The M mount badly needs some native primes. 85mm seems a bit long, but an 85mm FF equivalent would be perfect. Here me Canon? A EF-M 55mm f/1.8 would be perfect. Although I'm this close to picking up an X-T10... available tomorrow?


----------



## Tinky (Jun 17, 2015)

East Wind Photography said:


> Wouldn't make any business sense for Canon to do so. Particularly when the M3 is not available in the U.S. I would see it being plausible if it were a new kit lens and part of a new U.S. Offering for the M3... But not an 85mm.



God bless America! 

Yes you are big. Yes you are important. No I won't judge you all by the arrogance displayed above. But there is a pretty damn big rest of the world out there.

Would it be churlish to point out that the M2, M3, EF-m 11-22 and 55-200 didn't get an American release either and that didn't seem to stop Canon?


----------



## Luds34 (Jun 17, 2015)

East Wind Photography said:


> Wouldn't make any business sense for Canon to do so. Particularly when the M3 is not available in the U.S. I would see it being plausible if it were a new kit lens and part of a new U.S. Offering for the M3... But not an 85mm.



I was thinking the same thing on the M3 front. But at the same time, the idea of a new EF-M lens does give hope that behind the scenes EOS M is starting to get some love and with any luck, we'd see any new lenses debut with an announcement that Canon USA is going to carry the M3.


----------



## Monchoon (Jun 17, 2015)

Tinky said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Wouldn't make any business sense for Canon to do so. Particularly when the M3 is not available in the U.S. I would see it being plausible if it were a new kit lens and part of a new U.S. Offering for the M3... But not an 85mm.
> ...



I don't really see how the post was arrogant, he was just stating what is true. The 11-22 was released in NA just not in the USA.

Were all the M variations released in the UK? If the were great, God Save The Queen.


----------



## kalieaire (Jun 17, 2015)

If they had an 85mm 1.2L equiv on the EF-M, it might convince me to switch back from MFT


----------



## Zv (Jun 17, 2015)

Luds34 said:


> andrewflo said:
> 
> 
> > I'd loooove this lens for my EOS M... but you're right, an EF mount makes way more sense given the age of the existing 85mm f/1.8
> ...



I agree an EF-M 55mm f/2 IS STM would be sweet. Small and reasonably priced. Right now the closest native M lens to that is the 55-200 which gives you 55mm at f/4.5 with IS. The kit is worse with 55mm at f5.6, I could see those people really wanting it. And then the ones who only have the 22mm lens and want another smaller prime as an ultra compact kit. When I'm out with friends I usually just take the M and 22mm but I always find it a bit wide, great for group shots but not so great for candids and head shots.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Jun 17, 2015)

Luds34 said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Wouldn't make any business sense for Canon to do so. Particularly when the M3 is not available in the U.S. I would see it being plausible if it were a new kit lens and part of a new U.S. Offering for the M3... But not an 85mm.
> ...



It seems at this point that canon does not want to spend the $$$ to get USA repair facilities stocked and trained on the M line. It's not just about introducing a new product or lens, there are costs associated with that in any country and USA apparently doesn't have the interest or sales to support such an effort. 

To make that corporate decision means that in general M sales are not nearly as good as other products they sell and that alone is one good reason for not seeing new accessory and lens developments on a grand scale. Canon will put their R&D $$$ where they can get the most ROI.

....and to be clear it's not about arrogance. It's about demographics and where you can sell the most product. Let's face it USA is the biggest consumer of all countries in the world and if Canon decides not to offer a product there means it's likely not selling well and they are trying to find the feature sweet spot that will kick off something.

And I did buy the M3 from Hong Kong. I think it's a great camera...won't replace my 5d3 or 7d2 ever. Both of those dslrs have their purpose...just as the M does.


----------



## LonelyBoy (Jun 17, 2015)

Maximilian said:


> Hi Zv!
> I would have described it that way:
> From the emotional point of view we were HOPING for the 50/1.4 IS USM.
> From the locigal point of view it was obvious that a 50/1.2L successor had to come first to avoid cannibalization.
> ...



It _could_ go the other way - build up from the low end, so people buy each new 50mm in sequence instead of just getting the good one up front. Still, the more concrete rumors for the recent 50 all showed a nifty fifty replacement, not a 50/1.4. Hopefully that will come though.


----------



## Tinky (Jun 17, 2015)

Monchoon said:


> Tinky said:
> 
> 
> > East Wind Photography said:
> ...



No, the M2 wasn't released in Europe or in the states... just goes to show, eh.

I'll pass on your regards when I see her next.


----------



## Tinky (Jun 17, 2015)

Monchoon said:


> Tinky said:
> 
> 
> > East Wind Photography said:
> ...



And I read it as a little bit arrogant, as if a conumer product can't succeed unless the yanks buy it. Maybe I've just had too many years of similar cultural imperialism, maybe I've been slightly myopic in my own lazy steroetyping, it just scanned like 'America is the be all and end all'.


----------



## Luds34 (Jun 17, 2015)

East Wind Photography said:


> Luds34 said:
> 
> 
> > East Wind Photography said:
> ...



I think you might have me confused with someone else? I never said anything about it not being a decision based on sound business principals or anything about arrogance. My point was more of a "if you build it they will buy it" point. A few more lenses and we have a nice little mirrorless kit that has some real value and appeal to a wider audience.

With that said, I'll bite a little bit. Canon can never know for sure until they actually try to sell it. They can do market research, forecast, etc. but it's nothing more then an educated guess at best. Businesses, much larger and with more resources then Canon, get it wrong all the time. I think to say that there is not a market for mirrorless in the USA is lying to oneself. By your own admission you purchased an M3 even though you had to order it from another country. In my own personal anecdotal experiences, more and more entry level photographers (aka parents who want quality pictures of their kids) are turning to systems such from the likes of Olympus and passing on entry level DSLRs from Canon and Nikon.


----------



## Solar Eagle (Jun 18, 2015)

Zv said:


> We were expecting a 50 1.4 IS USM, we got a 50 1.8 STM with the same optical formula. That's what I meant.



That should probably read: we were _wanting_ a 50 1.4, but got a 50 1.8... 

All kinds of people are going to buy the 1.8, and then also buy the 1.4.... If Canon released the 1.4 first they would still get the 1.4 sales, but then nobody would bother with the 1.8. 

That's the reason I expected the 1.8 first, although wanted the 1.4 like everybody else.


----------



## bf (Jun 18, 2015)

I will buy one of they make it!


----------



## casperl (Jun 25, 2015)

If this is real it will compliment my 70D+Sigma 18-35 setup really well.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 25, 2015)

casperl said:


> If this is real it will compliment my 70D+Sigma 18-35 setup really well.



Sure...if you plan to carry two cameras and own or plan to buy an EOS M. 

Topic title: New EF*-M* 85mm f/1.8 IS STM Coming? [CR1]


----------



## casperl (Jun 26, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> casperl said:
> 
> 
> > If this is real it will compliment my 70D+Sigma 18-35 setup really well.
> ...



Yes I do own a M2, and before I upgraded from Siggy 30 Art to 18-35 my normal setup was 70D+30 Art and M2+EFS 10-18. or 70D+EF50 f1.4 and M2+EFM22. It is in my signature.


----------



## Tinky (Jun 26, 2015)

casperl said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Topic title: New EF*-M* 85mm f/1.8 IS STM Coming? [CR1]
> ...



Haha Casperl!

You should have pasted your signature with the kit highlighted in red. Just for parity.

:


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jul 5, 2015)

I wonder what the userbase of the EOS-M system is like. For me the 135L is a very specialized focal length. On aps-c 85mm would be similar but with less potential for background blur. How many people will buy it? I guess it comes down to the pricing...


----------



## dcm (Jul 6, 2015)

StudentOfLight said:


> I wonder what the userbase of the EOS-M system is like. For me the 135L is a very specialized focal length. On aps-c 85mm would be similar but with less potential for background blur. How many people will buy it? I guess it comes down to the pricing...



Tried the ef 85 f/1.8 on my M, as well as the 50 f/1.8. The benefit is 2-3 stops which is a lot more bacground blur than the ef-m zooms in that range. If you want more than you're going FF anyway. Couldn't recommend either of the old EF variants - focus noisy and hunts, difficult to frame at arm length. The M3 with EVF overcomes the latter and makes MF easy to. 

The 50 f/1.8 STM is quite nice on the M3 so far, quiet and quick. I'd have preferred a smaller EF-M variant, but this one works on my 6Ds as well. I seem to use the EVF with it more often than not so far. Not sure I'd want an 85 at this point. Many down the road.


----------



## slclick (Nov 12, 2017)

Never happened, so sad.


----------



## bf (Nov 16, 2017)

slclick said:


> Never happened, so sad.



I agree! I initially thought it's a new rumors but then noticed this was originally posted 2-3 years ago!
For M system, the adapter size and weight is something that matters and counts! The size of such lens might be smaller than the EF-50STM+Adaptor.


----------

